# What really gets to you



## Auzlizardking (Mar 26, 2008)

For me it's kids on forums who bump there thread up every time someone else list there item for sale - In same cases 6 to 8 times a day/ night:evil:


----------



## cobrajet (Mar 26, 2008)

Drivers who shouldn't be on the road, and people who drive around in there city 4WD paying too much attention to what the kids in the back are screaming about than what is going on around them on the road.


----------



## arbok (Mar 26, 2008)

when u have an itch on your back that u cant reach... and no one will scratch it... 

or when they do scratch it they scratch to hard and peal the skin... that really grinds my gears lol


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 26, 2008)

cobrajet said:


> Drivers who shouldn't be on the road, and people who drive around in there city 4WD paying too much attention to what the kids in the back are screaming about than what is going on around them on the road.



Yes that's scary and annoying.


----------



## cobrajet (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't wait for school holidays, means they will be off the road for two weeks, and it will be a bit safer for the ones who spend all day driving ( I do enjoy it though) just a few more weeks


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 26, 2008)

arbok said:


> when u have an itch on your back that u cant reach... and no one will scratch it...
> 
> or when they do scratch it they scratch to hard and peal the skin... that really grinds my gears lol



Sounds like your going out with a weight lifter?


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 26, 2008)

*What Really Gets To Me Is : *Is little know it alls... you post a question or subject and they think they know everything about it.. and you should it their because its the "BEST" way... and just young people in general.. have a very very low tolerance for young people....

went to one of my mates the other week cause he invited a few people over for drinks. ( he is 15 and his girlfriend is 14)... anyway we started to play a drinking game.. and he told her to get involved (she was pretty much done when we started to play )... and i said to her that you should play because you've already had enough to drink and she goes.. "Dont worry about it i never puke... i've had a whole goon bag to my self and i was fine"... just stupid ***** like that makes me soo angry anyway my 2 cents is complete 

i do agree with you Auzlizardking..


----------



## Oldbeard (Mar 26, 2008)

People whinging about what really gets them


----------



## Hsut77 (Mar 26, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> *What Really Gets To Me Is : *Is little know it alls... you post a question or subject and they think they know everything about it.. and you should it their because its the "BEST" way... and just young people in general.. have a very very low tolerance for young people....
> 
> went to one of my mates the other week cause he invited a few people over for drinks. ( he is 15 and his girlfriend is 14)... anyway we started to play a drinking game.. and he told her to get involved (she was pretty much done when we started to play )... and i said to her that you should play because you've already had enough to drink and she goes.. "Dont worry about it i never puke... i've had a whole goon bag to my self and i was fine"... just stupid ***** like that makes me soo angry anyway my 2 cents is complete
> 
> i do agree with you Auzlizardking..



Goon Bag!!! hahaha classic :lol:


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 26, 2008)

Oldbeard said:


> People whinging about what really gets them



haha nasty. but you got me there...


----------



## Adzo (Mar 26, 2008)

Having to repeat *everything* I say 2 or 3 times for the one person in the kitchen who doesn't listen. 
People who get shirty when you tell them to pay attention so you don't have to repeat yourself.
Also people who come in halfway through conversations and then ask you to fill them in on the past 5 minutes.
People who aren't passionate about their job when passion is a prerequisite .
Wait staff in general.
Being interrup...brb


----------



## JJS. (Mar 26, 2008)

"or when they do scratch it they scratch to hard and peal the skin... that really grinds my gears lol" 

Where in the bible does it say a man can't fire off some knuckle children in the privacy of his neighbours home because i don't have a dvd player.
That's what really grinds my gears.
Classic..


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 26, 2008)

Adzo said:


> Having to repeat *everything* I say 2 or 3 times for the one person in the kitchen who doesn't listen.
> People who get shirty when you tell them to pay attention so you don't have to repeat yourself.
> Also people who come in halfway through conversations and then ask you to fill them in on the past 5 minutes.
> People who aren't passionate about their job when passion is a prerequisite .
> ...



Sorry I didn't get that what where you try to say?


----------



## callith (Mar 26, 2008)

People winging about 4WD's, a car is only as bad as it's driver.


----------



## arbok (Mar 26, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> Sounds like your going out with a weight lifter?



dont bag her man... SHE WILL DESTROY U!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 26, 2008)

Idiot drivers. If you're going to sit in the right hand lane of ANY two lane road, either do the EXACT speed limit or get in your left lane. Give way signs and round abouts do not require you to stop...some don't even require you to slow down. You merge on to the highway at the EXACT speed limit. You do not get on at 60km/h and then slowly speed up. You do not stop in the middle of a round about. You pull as far left/right as practically possible if you are turning that direction. 

Is it really that hard? Some people seriously do not understand how to keep traffic flowing and safe. Slow does not equal safe!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice find Oldbeard im rushing out to buy a pigdog and a cino of H.T.F.U.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Idiot drivers. If you're going to sit in the right hand lane of ANY two lane road, either do the EXACT speed limit or get in your left lane. Give way signs and round abouts do not require you to stop...some don't even require you to slow down. You merge on to the highway at the EXACT speed limit. You do not get on at 60km/h and then slowly speed up. You do not stop in the middle of a round about. You pull as far left/right as practically possible if you are turning that direction.
> 
> Is it really that hard? Some people seriously do not understand how to keep traffic flowing and safe. Slow does not equal safe!


 
Amen to that. Right hand lanes are for overtaking, not taking in the scenery.


----------



## weskys (Mar 26, 2008)

people who tell me im stupid for wanting to retire before im 30
am working my *** off to achieve my lifes dream and be full time dad
(with lots of herps heheheh......want an olive but need to inform the missus
more about the species ....lol)
WILLBEFREE


lots of love Dave


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 26, 2008)

haha thought i'd add again.. 

virtually nearly everything ****** me off.. i have a really short fuse


----------



## Crush (Mar 26, 2008)

people who cant seem to see that you really don't like them and keep trying to be friends with you. OR that forty winks ad with all those alarms going off! They are the worst sound in the world!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 26, 2008)

Crush said:


> people who cant seem to see that you really don't like them and keep trying to be friends with you. OR that forty winks ad with all those alarms going off! They are the worst sound in the world!



When that happens I'd say it's time to leave the bar and head home.
And turn your alarm off some of those hangovers are killers....lol


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 26, 2008)

callith said:


> People winging about 4WD's, a car is only as bad as it's driver.


I agree!
So sick of hearing 4wd's get bagged out everytime there is an incident. 
What really gets to me are people who whinge about 4wd'ers yet have never even driven one themselves so therefore cannot make a fair arguement. 
People in their sedans who pull out in front of you or stop without indicating and then wonder why they nearly had a 4wd up their clacker!


----------



## jessb (Mar 26, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> just young people in general.. have a very very low tolerance for young people....quote]
> 
> LOL you're 18!!!!!


----------



## dintony (Mar 26, 2008)

Always serious people piss me off.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 26, 2008)

jessb said:


> SyKeD said:
> 
> 
> > just young people in general.. have a very very low tolerance for young people....quote]
> ...


----------



## snakes4me2 (Mar 26, 2008)

I hate River's adds


----------



## kakariki (Mar 26, 2008)

Round-a-bouts..or rather the people who can't use them. Grrr..they are the worst! Give way to the right if someone is already on it! Hello!! How hard is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
And people who shout you down during a discussion. That really rattles my cage:evil::evil:


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 26, 2008)

arbok said:


> dont bag her man... SHE WILL DESTROY U!



ROFLMAO:lol::lol:


----------



## dragon lady (Mar 26, 2008)

Its about 4 pm...you hadnt eaten all day...
you go in a bakery to get some very deserved high in sugar & fat food item.... 
there are only a few chocolate donuts left.....
you eye off the perfect one...the others left are half the size...you have to have it!
the shop phone rings.....
the shop assistant takes the donut you have been drooling over...
bags it ....for the customer on the phone....AHHHHH!
so you take a second look....
see the last cream filled kitchener....
to late ....she has bagged that one too!

yes....life peeves me sometimes too!


----------



## callith (Mar 26, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> I agree!
> So sick of hearing 4wd's get bagged out everytime there is an incident.
> What really gets to me are people who whinge about 4wd'ers yet have never even driven one themselves so therefore cannot make a fair arguement.
> People in their sedans who pull out in front of you or stop without indicating and then wonder why they nearly had a 4wd up their clacker!



I agree. The first and pretty much the only car i have ever driven is a 4wd and i have never had an accident. I never do anything stupid stick to the speed limits etc. As i said earlier, a car is only as dangerous as it's driver.


----------



## Bendarwin (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone that harms animals is on my list.......... X 10 for native animals. 

These people are shown to prey on children later in life.......... thats lower than low in my book.


----------



## fuegan13 (Mar 26, 2008)

People who try and impose their religious beliefs on others, as well as people who claim racism when racism is not involved.


----------



## antmisk (Mar 26, 2008)

People who can't book when going out for dinner
People who can't use round abouts
People who can't drive to the speed limit (to slow)


----------



## rick n (Mar 26, 2008)

wen 18 yo say ""just young people in general.. have a very very low tolerance for young people....""

SyKeD





*Regular Member*

come back in 15~20 years and say that !!!!!!!!! " you are a young !!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 27, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> just young people in general.. have a very very low tolerance for young people....quote]
> 
> LOL you're 18!!!!!





jessb said:


> SSSShhhhhhhhhhhh don't upset him......lol



hahaha fair call.. i know i am only 18 still got a long way to go in life... its just that the generation around here is just all fake. and think that they are the best...

listen i aint going to go into detail... but... fair call both of you's


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 27, 2008)

people who think their opinion of me actually matter


----------



## Vixen (Mar 27, 2008)

Blind ignorant self centered sheep

and animal abuse


----------



## alex_c (Mar 27, 2008)

people who believe pest animals have a right to do what they like in this country and that its wrong to eradicate them

and hippies too.especially scum like codepink.


----------



## Australis (Mar 27, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> people who think their opinion of me actually matter



It doesn't exactly .. *"get to me"* .. but whats the deal with your incessant font colour change
from black to Grey ( shade change )...? I only read up unto it turning Grey...


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2008)

Bootscooters mainly....then a close second is blokes with their pants hanging off their balls! No wonder you don't see women with half-mast pants! Ain't nothing there to keep em up! :twisted: ...oh....and then those stupid Croc shoes! They come in at an extremely close 3rd!....then....then overweight people wearing leggings! I mean seriously...what is that??????? I'm sure I have a zillion other things I can't stand, but it'd all be too much to list


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 27, 2008)

and moosenoose you look like ??????????????????? and you drive????????? and you have??????????and there is nothing wrong with croc shoes my pair actually saved me from being bitten by a EB it hit the top of my shoe so i love my crocs cause if i wasnt wearing them i wouldve had my thongs on and then i wouldve been going to the hospital (the snake was near my car and i didnt see the poor thing i startled it it took a hit at my foot but my rubber crocs stopped the bite) and when you comment overweight people wearing leggings you obviously mean WOMEN not many blokes seem to wear them so why didnt you just say women and what about overweight men with their plumbers cracks sticking out big enuff to drop a coin into sitting at the bar ???????????????????mmmmmmm or the skinny woman or man that needs A FEED bag tied onto them ???huh no one is perfect we all have our own preference on what we like and dont like ......I say each to their own ........


----------



## wardy (Mar 27, 2008)

Old people that demand instent respect the first time you see them (hell no it dont work like that no more...)
And people that hate on P platers for what the have seen on the news or heard from some other retards. the easter weekend 20 odd people died on the roads throughout aus how many were a direct result of a p plater? im guessing none because it wasnt blown up in the news like WW3 was happening.
And bindi erwin.


----------



## Hsut77 (Mar 27, 2008)

People who don't respect their elders......umm and P platers.


----------



## Soldiers_Girl (Mar 27, 2008)

People who don't look out for motorbikes!! I mean jesus we aren't that hard to see!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 27, 2008)

Ppl that squeeze toothpaste at the top intsetaed of the bottom


----------



## Whisper2 (Mar 27, 2008)

jockeys. 
and that one little rock in your shoe that you can never remove no matter how hard you try.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 27, 2008)

Political correctness.....


----------



## Lewy (Mar 27, 2008)

Soldiers_Girl said:


> People who don't look out for motorbikes!! I mean jesus we aren't that hard to see!!!


 

X2 as i have been a victim of a dick head that did not no how to look both ways before pulling out and dame it hurt when i hit LOL

Lewy


----------



## Lewy (Mar 27, 2008)

Also my mother in law she drives me nuts


----------



## Australis (Mar 27, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Also my mother in law she drives me nuts



Your mother in-law drives me nuts also.


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2008)

People that ask for advice who dont take the advice and then come back crying when things are going wrong.
People that think they are so much better then everyone else and try to show off when its obvious to everyone else they are a loser.
Guys that treat women like crap.
Those little wannabe teenage gangs who waste their time getting drunk every day and cost tax peyers money with their vandalism.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 27, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> haha thought i'd add again..
> 
> virtually nearly everything ****** me off.. i have a really short fuse



Ever thoguht about seeing a counsellor *rark rark*?

To be honest I am the exact opposite of you SyKeD I am overly tollerant and very little phases me.

There's some crazy as drivers out there in 4WD's and little Getz's as well - but so long they miss me and don't hurt others I tdon't get all stressed.

What's the point?

Is there actually a point in stressing about things you have absolutely no control over?

The reason I say this is because there's so many better ways to vent anger.

It's also funny, yet slightly ironic SyKeD that you are intollerant of young people... you're not exactly an oldy yourself.... haha... Does that mean you're intollerant of yourself  (perhaps the counsellor is a good option).

But if anything was to annoy me that's people who are unneserscarily agressive - we're all in this together and no one is getting out of it alive anyways!

Oh and I have a strong adversion to animal cruelty of any kind as well.


----------



## MrsSnakes4me2 (Mar 27, 2008)

People who don't make new people feel welcome.

People who say they don't like someone when they don't know them.

Everyone deserves a fair go.


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2008)

also fake people, they pretend to be something they are not to fit in, they are living a lie.
and people who are narrow minded and cant accept people who are different.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate people that don't reply emails .


----------



## mungus (Mar 27, 2008)

" TYRE KICKERS "
Mate, they drive me nuts..........
Can you take a photo of this and that etc......
Then either dont get back to you or continue to ask the same questions over and over again.
Had to block a few from sending me PM's........
Mostly kids with too much time on their hands.


----------



## benjemen (Mar 27, 2008)

What i cant stand is people doing 20-30kph under the limit...ffs. I am always on the road and I have seen some pretty close misses where trucks and cares getting stuck behind these people take risks to overtake. PULL OVER people I have work to do.:shock:

Ahh thats better....... 

No wait and what annoys me is my little Beagle puppy sneaking into the house and burying his rotten chicken wings under my pillow. Its so bad now I check it before I go to bed.... Beagle anybody?? I will pay freight .


----------



## FAY (Mar 27, 2008)

I am very tolerant...not a lot phases me also slimy6.
But one thing really irks me is people who don't do the right thing by people in this hobby, but are always pointing the finger at someone else! They Act holier than thou!. LOL


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 27, 2008)

I am a pretty easy going person, but at the moment its the little yap yap dog next door that keeps me awake for hours on end almost every night.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> and moosenoose you look like ??????????????????? and you drive????????? and you have??????????and there is nothing wrong with croc shoes my pair actually saved me from being bitten by a EB it hit the top of my shoe so i love my crocs cause if i wasnt wearing them i wouldve had my thongs on and then i wouldve been going to the hospital (the snake was near my car and i didnt see the poor thing i startled it it took a hit at my foot but my rubber crocs stopped the bite) and when you comment overweight people wearing leggings you obviously mean WOMEN not many blokes seem to wear them so why didnt you just say women and what about overweight men with their plumbers cracks sticking out big enuff to drop a coin into sitting at the bar ???????????????????mmmmmmm or the skinny woman or man that needs A FEED bag tied onto them ???huh no one is perfect we all have our own preference on what we like and dont like ......I say each to their own ........




WRONG!!! :lol: :lol: Did I touch a raw nerve??? hehehe



redbellybite said:


> and moosenoose you look like ??????????????????? and you drive????????? and you have??????????and there is nothing wrong with croc shoes my pair actually saved me from being bitten by a EB



Admittedly your ugg-boots would have worked betterer


----------



## itbites (Mar 27, 2008)

*What gets me is when people send you 1000 and 1 emails asking all these questions which you have already posted in the initial advert then after you have spent the last 2 hours answering them they decide their not interested!! Also annoying next door neighbors who can't control their yappy jack russels!! (soloution complaints to local council )*


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 27, 2008)

ummm im a P plater and only just got it and ive made a few people angry but how else are we to learn! it doesnt just pop into our body like we got hypnotised or something.. :shock:

i almost pulled out in front of a bike the other day, my mind was on my hill start, hence my focus was wrong i do admit. but i apolagised and all was forgiven it was good  thats all we need, is more tolerance and kindness 

things that annoy me are cruel people who only care about themselves, and disregard the feelings of others. also people who are too highly strung, i mean, come on people chill out relax its not all that bad 



Nat


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey herpsrule, I agree we shouldn't get cranky with P platers for just driving and learning (like you were) I'd like to think that most of us are tolerant towards that, everyones made mistakes while learning. But what bugs us the most, and I'm pretty sure I speak for most other road users, is when P platers drive like they have all the experience in the world. And I hate to say it but it's mostly guys. Some of them really have no idea of what could happen, they think they have control, and sure they might have control of THEIR car but they don't have control of other cars or kids that might run onto the road.


----------



## benjemen (Mar 27, 2008)

HA ha your right Aulizardking he does bump up his enclosure a couple times a day. Hes now on his second page of bumps lol


----------



## Nik (Mar 27, 2008)

It really gets me when someone owes you money or a refund and you never get it. Especially when it's not enought to really bother about but it still changes the trust you have for that person.


----------



## eerin (Mar 27, 2008)

when you can find two of the same socks, and they always have to be two different colours.

AND

the fact that lollapalloza is on at the same time as splendour this year...... garrrrrrrr!


----------



## thals (Mar 27, 2008)

what really ****** me off is people who neglect/abuse their pets and Melbourne's weather


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 27, 2008)

For me It would have to be any form of animal cruelty, I think I've seen enough to last me a few lifetimes


----------



## HTFUN (Mar 27, 2008)

what gets to me is people who dont know when to call it a day!!


----------



## Adzo (Mar 27, 2008)

Boy racers and plastic gangsters.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 27, 2008)

When they forget something in maccas drive through and you don't realise till you get home.


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 27, 2008)

People who give **** to Noobs What they Wernt a Noob when They started!!!!!!!


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Mar 27, 2008)

:evil:When people throw their ciggarette butts out the car window!!!! :evil:

One of these days Gladice..... one of these days!!​


----------



## dragondreaming (Mar 27, 2008)

People who don't like having young ones around.
We have about 9 members in our fire brigade aged 16 - 20 who give it there all. Some of the older members whinge about not wanting to babysit them. As I'm the training officer I am actually the one who oversees them, and they are brilliant. If the others bothered to get to know them they would see what a dedicated and enthusiastic group the young ones are.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 27, 2008)

I work hard in a normal pattern of hours. So when I've got to spend my hard earned leisure time doing the shopping why is it that the isles are full of people who are clearly on pensions who could so easily do their shopping at other times! They dither about and generally make my attempts at 'powershopping' very frustrating. Just what I dont want at 5.30pm on Friday. I work hard, pay my taxes and these bloody selfish pensioner types just have no consideration. Heck I pay my taxes (that pays for their pension) so why cant they do me the simple curtisy of doing their shopping at a time that I cant! I mean dont they realise they are wasting my life by getting in the way, wanting special packing of their goods, wanting home delivery, fubbbling with their card in the machine. I mean us working people are able to get through in no time. I reckon there should be supermarkets dedicated for tax payers!
I'll sit down now.
phew!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2008)

Just push them out of the way Bob, they have fragile bones so once they hit the ground they won't get back up, problem solved! Well, that's what i do anyway...


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 27, 2008)

I used to complain about having no shoes until I saw a man with no feet


----------



## mungus (Mar 27, 2008)

people who cross breed Diamonds and Bredli's.:evil:


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 27, 2008)

old people at my register frustrate me..
ie
i put the sale through for 20.30 say. they give me a fifty. i put it through and just when im about to hand them the change, THEN they say oh ive got thirty cents, and make my already down the ailes line wait some more.. and i say oh i cant put in my reg ive already put the sale through they get mad at me for it!!! WHAT???

or old people that fuss over hundreds of 5 cent peices... like im there to count thier shrapnel

working at the registers is horrible, its the last place customers go, so they complain to you. as if your a manager or something.. and especially when they pick up a product thats been misplaced into a mark down aile or something.. and make you take forever checking the price...
i need a new job lol im sick of people complaining about silly little things because people expect us to know everything.. (while at the same time im complaining lol)

anyways.. 

Nat


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 27, 2008)

friends who SPAM my phone with msg's that say SPAM SPAM SPAM... or poke! lol

people who dont reply to msg's when ur trying to organise something.

bad drivers!! its not all P platers... its you oldies too! 

people who judge you by the way you look!!


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Yeah, I hear you sweetangel!!*

Can't stand people that pre-judge!!

And I can't stand bad drivers!! espeically slow drivers and ppl that don't indicate!!:x​


----------



## venus (Mar 28, 2008)

What grinds my gears?


When my hidden chocolate stash has been found...... and someone eats the last piece. :shock:



And those people who think all cats should be dead etc etc.


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 28, 2008)

whats with bashing the olds, if it wasnt for them you might not have the snakes that you have now or the mobile phone or the computer, what will you contribute !

we all start as P platers and we all get old


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 28, 2008)

paleoherp said:


> whats with bashing the olds, if it wasnt for them you might not have the snakes that you have now or the mobile phone or the computer, what will you contribute !


 
That sounds like something an old person would say! :lol:


----------



## arbok (Mar 28, 2008)

kakariki said:


> Round-a-bouts..or rather the people who can't use them. Grrr..they are the worst! Give way to the right if someone is already on it! Hello!! How hard is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you sound just like my mum....

i tell u what i hate the most, when u spend bloody 4 hours on hold to optus u get onto them and they tell u, u gotta call telstra for some dumb fault reason they then send someone whos 28 days late... and then they fix one thing and say your gunna have to call optus about the other as its broken now that ive fixed that, so u bloody call optus waste another 4 hours of ya life and get some dude who cant speak english... they tell u to call a different support section of optus and the other section tells u they cant help u and to call telstra!


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 28, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> That sounds like something an old person would say! :lol:


you're probably right, sad isnt it


----------



## arbok (Mar 28, 2008)

eerin said:


> when you can find two of the same socks, and they always have to be two different colours.



then people question u about your socks.... :cry:

dam underpants gnomes...


----------



## markars (Mar 28, 2008)

1,people who insist on iflicting their undisplined, noisy crap chrildren on others in high priced resturants at adult eating times( past 8 pm), 
2People who use adhd as an excuse for the fact their wild annoying crap children need a solid *** kicking every time they do some thing wrong
3, the over prescription and diagnosis of social diseases(depression, split personality adhd)exceteram instead of admitting that they are probably just tools in the first place and their actions are their own fault and not that of some made up vocial "syndrome
4 People not saying that they are the one responsible- always some one some thing some other - fault.
5 idiots who decide that their own personal like of some loud, disturbing, usually crap activity is best performed in the middle of a public place affecting the passive enjoyment of hundred of other people example- 4 knobs who will bring a stero down to the beach and start a game of touch football and kicks in the middle of the most popular area of the beach and look offended and arc up when told to bugger off.
6 people who fart in crowded areas
7 peopl who cross crowded busy roads in peak times metres from crossing with small children in tow
8 forums that give me the opportunity to vent my displeaseure at the peopl of the world who insist on annoying me.


----------



## Oldbeard (Mar 28, 2008)

arbok said:


> then people question u about your socks.... :cry:
> 
> You just say thats the trend now to wear odd socks. My kids and all their friends do
> 
> dam underpants gnomes...


 
LOL underpants gnomes.:lol::lol:

I love that little song they sing when they are stealing underpants


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with Python Princess, people who throw cigarette butts out their car windows. It happened in front of me today. If its from a moving car I feel like ramming them up the clacker (their car with my car, incase anyone misinterprets that) and if its stopped at a set of lights I would love to get out, pick it up, and throw it back in at them. Filthy people. I mean really, if you are willing to smoke the damn stinkin' thing in the first place what difference does it make if you take it home with you and dispose of it properly!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 28, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> I agree with Python Princess, people who throw cigarette butts out their car windows. It happened in front of me today. If its from a moving car I feel like ramming them up the clacker (their car with my car, incase anyone misinterprets that) and if its stopped at a set of lights I would love to get out, pick it up, and throw it back in at them. Filthy people. I mean really, if you are willing to smoke the damn stinkin' thing in the first place what difference does it make if you take it home with you and dispose of it properly!


 
I may or may not be guilty of throwing discarded cigarettes back into smokers cars...I may have even done it to the odd APS member before.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 28, 2008)

MOOSEYNOOSEY MY UGH BOOTS DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN and yes i am very protective of my CROCS i love those shoes ......:x.................leggings you have a point and plumbers cracks well no one wants to see them ......:shock:.......BUT YES MY RAW NERVE IS CROC SHOES:evil:..............RBB


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 28, 2008)

If you did Jonno....good for you!
My hubby spotted a woman throw her cigarette butt out her window, then get out of her car and walk away. (She didn't know he was watching) So he went over, picked it up and wedged it in her side mirror. As he was doing this she came back...he said something to her about her littering and she claimed she was coming back to pick it up. She seemed quite embarassed.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

We to can not stand smokers most of them are rood inconsiderate people my missus is allergic to the **** they put in cigarettes so we can't even walk in an out of a shop with out being hit by smoke also hate smokers how just throw out their butts any where they like also when they smoke around their children imeen don't they care about there kids health 

Lewy


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 28, 2008)

Lewy said:


> We to can not stand smokers most of them are rood inconsiderate people my missus is allergic to the **** they put in cigarettes so we can't even walk in an out of a shop with out being hit by smoke
> Lewy



So she is allergic to tobacco then?


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 28, 2008)

PEACOCKS!!!!! i HATE peacocks!
the damn glorified turkeys wake me up every morning. crap an my car and scratch it with their claws. break our bird feeder, send our dogs mad and crap all over the verandah!


i also hate neighbours who dont properly confine their annoying, noisy and messy pets!


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> So she is allergic to tobacco then?


 

Yer i guess so she ends up with a sour throat losers her voice sic the next day been to the doc Heep's about it and they just say stay away from smokers Yer right like that's possible

Can't even drive with our windows down from the smoke that comes in from people in front of us smoking away 

What gets me is there is no need to smoke it dose nothing for u it Just kills u 

Lewy


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> So she is allergic to tobacco then?


Maybe not tobacco, it may be she is allergic to one or more of the 3000 or so other chemicals in cigarettes!
The things people put in their bodies......even when they know how bad it is, they still do it.....


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 28, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> Maybe not tobacco, it may be she is allergic to one or more of the 3000 or so other chemicals in cigarettes!
> The things people put in their bodies......even when they know how bad it is, they still do it.....



Tell me more or do you mean "one or more of the 3000 or so other chemicals found in TOBACCO!"


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 28, 2008)

3000 chemicals for the one low, low price!? What a bargain!


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ha ha not funny Mr Bredli....
and Ramsayi, I don't know what I mean! All I know is its gross, it stinks and it can kill you!


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 28, 2008)

dino the horse;1111589
and Ramsayi said:


> Indeed.Thanks Captain.


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oooh, someones a little sensitive....smoker are we????


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Mar 28, 2008)

one thing i must agree is that even though i am 19 they younger people like 17 and under are idiots


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 28, 2008)

lol not at all.Everything including the food we eat is full of chemicals also.As are the exhaust fumes spewing out of the cars that stop in front of Lewys car which in turn gets breathed by lewy and his Missus.Lets start banging on about how filthy cars are lol.


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

I love smokers, they pay loads of extra tax each day, basically propping up the country.


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree Ramsayi. But smoking is not something people have to do to survive (quite the opposite) but we need to eat to live and unfortunately there are increasing numbers of cars on the road. So with what we already have going into our bodies why add to the problem with cigarettes.


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyway that is just my opinion, I like to think I am doing the best I can to live as long as I can. Each to their own, if others want to smoke then smoke, just bin your butts afterwards.


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> Anyway that is just my opinion, I like to think I am doing the best I can to live as long as I can. Each to their own, if others want to smoke then smoke, just bin your butts afterwards.




I just throw mine where ever.... they are bio-degradable


----------



## Miss B (Mar 28, 2008)

They don't call 'em sh-t sticks for nothing 

I can't stand people who walk through busy crowds in the CBD puffing away on a ciggie. 

Ahh... there's nothing like a face full of someone else's cigarette smoke at 7.30 in the morning :shock: :x


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

Miss B said:


> I can't stand people who walk through busy crowds in the CBD puffing away on a ciggie.



I cant stand people who don't get out of my way


----------



## Miss B (Mar 28, 2008)

Lol Aust.

Normally it's people walking in front of me and the smoke blows back in my face. I work in the CBD and it happens all the time.

I mean, by all means, if people want to smoke that's fine. But when I have to cop a face full of the smoke and/or ash trailing behind them, I get seriously peeved. I'm sure if I walked through the early-morning CBD crowds with a boom-box on my shoulders playing ridiculous doof doof music, plenty of people would complain about the noise pollution.


----------



## twodogs (Mar 28, 2008)

crooked cops, judges and magistrates that let murderers, rapists and child molesteres off or give them reduced sentinces under the guise of diminished responsability, or mummy spanked him when he was a kid, or was for a short time,(while commiting the offence) was mentally unstable. if they get reduced sentence, then they should also get the POLLY PIPE and BARBED WIRE treatment.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

Australis said:


> I just throw mine where ever.... they are bio-degradable


 


Biodegradable are u for real that are so far from it they last thousands of years be for thay brake down and in this time they kill **** loads of animals on the land and the sea and probably kill some of those very nice reptile's we all seem to love 

Biodegradable i think u ort too do a little research first

As for cars polluting the air sig's kill more people each year than any other thing

Lewy


----------



## Krystal (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I hate cigarettes as well - most of the time I can't help but cough and other times I cough on purpose or cover my mouth and nose with my shirt!

I suppose the thing that really gets to me is people telling me I am too skinny/need to eat more or the wind looks like it could blow me over! Oh and fat people sitting there talking about how gross skinny girls are because they have no boobs or bums - god forbid I should say something about a fat person, yet it's fine for them to say things about my weight.


----------



## missllama (Mar 28, 2008)

people who think they know everything when they dont
no one does


----------



## imalizard (Mar 28, 2008)

People that hate cats lol a dog can do just as much damage to wildlife as a cat so leave them alone


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

Lewy said:


> Biodegradable are u for real that are so far from it they last thousands of years be for thay brake down and in this time they kill **** loads of animals on the land and the sea and probably kill some of those very nice reptile's we all seem to love
> 
> Biodegradable i think u ort too do a little research first
> 
> ...



Yes, im for real lady.
My cigarettes wouldn't take more than a couple of weeks to brake down.

So, you can stick that in your pipe and research it.


----------



## missllama (Mar 28, 2008)

i agree imalizard  my next door neighbours said that to me once before they moved how there dog snaps lizards necks if it sees them down the creek it annoyed the hell out of me owners like that frustrate me, so dogs can be just as bad sometimes


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

In fact, a discarded citrus peel would take longer to brake down than my cigarette.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

Australis said:


> In fact, a discarded citrus peel would take longer to brake down than my cigarette.


 

U must be so proud


----------



## missllama (Mar 28, 2008)

arnt ciggaretts made from material stuff??? im not arguing with anyone i have no idea i dont smoke but isnt the stuff like cottonish inside the butt of them? then paper around?


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

Lewy said:


> U must be so proud



No, i just know what im talking about.
You should try it some time.


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> arnt ciggaretts made from material stuff??? im not arguing with anyone i have no idea i dont smoke but isnt the stuff like cottonish inside the butt of them? then paper around?



Yup, you have no idea, 
Mine have no "cotton"


----------



## missllama (Mar 28, 2008)

im glad i have no idea 
rather not no i guess lol glad i dont smoke yucky poos


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

Here u go have a read of this 

http://www.cleanup.org.au/PDF/au/cua-cigarette-butts-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## imalizard (Mar 28, 2008)

This thing at school said you can waste $6000 on smokes every year.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

imalizard said:


> This thing at school said you can waste $6000 on smokes every year.


 

imagine the snakes you could buy with that!!


----------



## FAY (Mar 28, 2008)

AAAhh Austy, you have roll your ownies.....lol


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> AAAhh Austy, you have roll your ownies.....lol



Exactly! ......... ha!

I would think a tiny bit of thin paper with a little dry plant matter , would be rather bio-degradable....


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

Australis said:


> No, i just know what im talking about.
> You should try it some time.


 

yer u sour do!!!


----------



## Fiona74 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aren't roll your owns worse? No filter? And that link that you put up Lewy is the one I was looking at for all the chemicals added to the tobacco.
Roll your owns would be better for the environment I imagine but worse for the smoker.


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 28, 2008)

Lewy said:


> yer u shour do!!!



Please LEARN to type then!


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 28, 2008)

self righteous prats that feel they are somehow better because they dont have a vice they are so open about =)


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 28, 2008)

Ohh yeah i might aswell Add hmm What di i dont like? Austy! LOL


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

snakeman112 said:


> Ohh yeah i might aswell Add hmm What di i dont like? Austy! LOL



I don't blame you. 

megz


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 28, 2008)

Australis said:


> I don't blame you.
> 
> megz



LOL


----------



## arbok (Mar 28, 2008)

australis

your a disgrace... why smoke ciggies?

its called punching cones


----------



## imalizard (Mar 28, 2008)

People that be mean when you are excited about stuff and they arnt


----------



## Spinipes (Mar 28, 2008)

Ray Hoser.


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2008)

arbok said:


> australis
> 
> your a disgrace... why smoke ciggies?
> 
> its called punching cones




I don't smoke or take drugs, so not sure why your
implying that i do... ?


----------



## twodogs (Mar 28, 2008)

people who let their cats outside at night and don't get them desexed.
Lost count how many feral cats we have shot.


----------



## imalizard (Mar 28, 2008)

How but feral dogs? They do just as much damage


----------



## twodogs (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry, we shoot feral dogs and goats and pigs.


----------



## twodogs (Mar 28, 2008)

Anything introduced which destroys our natives needs to be controlled


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 28, 2008)

imalizard said:


> People that be mean when you are excited about stuff and they arnt


 
agreed


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

Gees. I just got home from work to read how much stuff has been written since I read this last night. Its the missus here. The one who suffers the allergy to cig smoke. I have suffered all my life. My parents and the docs used to think I just used to get tonsilitis alot. Prob should have had them removed when I was young but then I think if I took away my bodies initial defence system, which organ would it attack next!. I don't just suffer the typical sore throat and cough. My lymph glands swell to an extremely painful and huge size, headache, blocked ears, many huge painful and stinky tonsil stones, aggrevated lungs with a deep and painful cough and lethargy for afew days which is usually followed by the flu as the afformentioned symtoms leave my body susceptible to any bug going around. At any one time I am almost always suffering from one of the above stages as you can imagine with so many smokers out there still. To keep the symptoms to this level only I take a number of expensive supplements, supplements I wouldn't need without smokers around. I used to be worse. And by the way Australis, Lewy well and truly knows what he is talking about, he smoked since he was a kid until we met and he saw how much it can effect others.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

Go Two Dogs. Its a horrible job but someone needs to do it.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 28, 2008)

snakeman112 said:


> Ohh yeah i might aswell Add hmm What di i dont like? Austy! LOL


 
Hey snakeman, whats the go with knocking my Lewy's typing when you type like this? I honestly didn't expect petty crap like that from this forum.


----------

